# DIY Mag Frag Rack



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

My DIY Mag Frag Rack. It is a rack made out of eggcrate and a Mag Float to hold coral frags. For SW, but if you want to try it for FW, go ahead. Let me know what you think.  

*DIY Mag Frag Rack*

Step1:
Get Materials. You need:
-Sheet of Eggcrate (NOTE: This is found in the lighting section at Home Depot/Lowes; used to cover flourescent lights).
-A Mag-Float of any size (Larger Mag-Float=more frags to hold)(I use the small one here)
-Plyers/Sharp Cutting Instrument (Scissors NOT reccomended)
-Superglue









Step2:
Lay Out eggcrate and find where you want to cut. For a small float, the size should be about 7 x 4. 









Step3:
Cut Eggcrate on the outside portion. You can cut off the sides when your shape is out. This just makes it easier for you and your next project.









Step4:
You have your sheet. Place the Mag-Float where you want it to be. Try to get it as centered as possible.

















Step5:
Glue top edges of Eggcrate and attach the Mag Float. Use some clamps to hold it down (I would reccomend waiting at least 30 min to dry, if not 60 min. I had mine clamped for 24hrs).









Step6:
Release Clamp, and you have your finished project!









In soon-to-be tank:








:thankyou:


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

My lfs's have done the same type of set up for quite a long time. I have the same type, albeit shelves, in my mini(20g) reef tank. The 20g is going to be done away with as I graduate to a bit larger tank while I learn more. At the present time I have a mentor that helps me take care of the tank. The 20g will become are refugium/sump for frags.


----------

